# Balloons



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not sure this is the right place for this, so apologies in advance. 

Has anyone utilized balloons in their haunt in any capacity? I ask because I recall a while ago seeing some displays that used balloons with glow sticks floating to create UFO or ghosts or covered with cheese cloth to make ghost-like displays. 

Plus, our daughter loves balloons so I was hoping to do something this year with them.

Thanks.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I always use balloons as decor for my parties. I get about a hundred of each orange and black then fill them and scatter them about the floor. Its a good festive effect for a party. And if you do it in a kids party they can break the balloons at the end of the night. Kids love to pop balloons. Beyond that I have never really used balloons.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I had an insect themed trail last year. I used balloons as egg sacks in a big cluster. I had several hanging in an egg room. they looked pretty good I wrapped the sacks in cellophane to add a layer to the look and they turned out nice.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I used them in the clown area of our haunt - a variation of the dot room effect, with balloons in place of dots. Worked pretty well. Here's a bad picture of it:


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have also used them in costuming before, they are great for filling space and not adding weight. I seem to recall using them to make bodies under sheets a few years back to finish out a morgue scene. I taped them together and then to a table, then covered them with a bloody sheet. That was like 1994 LOL. I remember they would move a bit and shrink and swell as the temperature changed. It freaked out one of the actors in there until I made her look and see it was balloons.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

We use large orange balloons to have a contest to see who can carve (with a black felt pen) the best jack-o-lantern. Voting is by crowd applause. Competition is head to head. Loser meets instant death by sewing needle, winner takes on the next one until only one stands alone. It's always a big hit.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I did an undersea theme two years ago and used balloons in the haunt. They became monstrous fish and bubbles. Looked really cool at night as they slid on the fishing line in the breeze.


















To punish the punks who try to vandalize my haunt on Halloween each year, I filled the balloons with water, rice, and salt. Sure enough, as soon as the lights went off in the yard, the baseball bats came out. Then I heard the screams of shock when the perps got a faceful of freezing water or salt.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

We would take balloons, draw faces on them, fill them with helium, and tape strips of toilet paper to weight them down. They hover above the ground about a foot or two. Then we would release them in the yard. The wind would take them all over the neighborhood and some even came back. The kids loved it!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Doc Doom said:


> We use large orange balloons to have a contest to see who can carve (with a black felt pen) the best jack-o-lantern. Voting is by crowd applause. Competition is head to head. Loser meets instant death by sewing needle, winner takes on the next one until only one stands alone. It's always a big hit.


That is a good game. I will be using that at my next party.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

trentsketch said:


> To punish the punks who try to vandalize my haunt on Halloween each year, I filled the balloons with water, rice, and salt. Sure enough, as soon as the lights went off in the yard, the baseball bats came out. Then I heard the screams of shock when the perps got a faceful of freezing water or salt.


That is one of the best ideas for low-tech & non-lethal haunt defence I have ever heard of! What vile master of douchebaggery could not resist popping balloons? Red Pepper powder, or other painful additive, perhaps?


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

We used to have an above ground pool .So we would take large white balloons stick a glow sick in it blow up the balloon and throw it in the pool .It was a real cool effect for a Halloween party different colors and all. Also if you had small glow sticks and a large balloon and some helium you could tie the small glow stick to the balloon and tie some fishing line to it.
People would always see the lights about a mile before they reached party !


----------



## wraithrat (Jun 19, 2007)

I was thinking about using helium balloons to float light sticks above the house, but I read about someone doing that and getting a nasty call from the authorities or FAA about causing a disturbance for low flying light aircraft. Just a caution.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

it will take several balloons to raise a light stick off the ground. They have little lift.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I LOVE this idea! I'm always trying to find new games for my party. Thanks, Doc!



Doc Doom said:


> We use large orange balloons to have a contest to see who can carve (with a black felt pen) the best jack-o-lantern. Voting is by crowd applause. Competition is head to head. Loser meets instant death by sewing needle, winner takes on the next one until only one stands alone. It's always a big hit.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

But a watch battery and an LED could be lifted much easier


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Using LEDs should be the answer, As Allen said. This is a DIY for a magnetic LED "Sticky" Just leave out the magnet and tape the assembly to a balloon.

How To: "Magnetic LED Sticky Lights" - Video


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Balloons are good for filling out masks on props.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Be aware that there are many types of 3V batteries for use in 'Stickies' - most of the Sticky tutorials point you at a CR2032 battery which is quite heavy (3.2g). You can save weight at the expense of illumination duration by using smaller batteries such as the CR2025 (2.2g), CR2016 (1.5g) and so on.

Couple them with a 3mm LED with most of the leg cut off and the lightest tape you can find (3M Micropore - half a strip) and it should allow a balloon to float with one in.

You can pick up 10 slow colour change 3mm LED on eBay for about $5 inc postage


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

How about building your entire haunt out of balloons: http://balloonmanor.com/


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Woa, that's crazy! :googly:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Balloonmanor looks amazing - I'd certainly pay to visit it. Wonder how they stop the balloons going limp?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

> Balloonmanor looks amazing - I'd certainly pay to visit it. Wonder how they stop the balloons going limp?


from their web site:

Manors are built by a team of approximately 50 balloon artists from all over the world. Due to the temporary nature of the medium, they must complete the Manor in just one week, with the help of several hundred local volunteers.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

I added balloons to my clown room its a cheap and fast way to dress it up.


----------

